# Riyadh Accommodation suggestion



## rkpanwar (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi, I will be moving into Riyadh next month (subject to covid19 situation and flight availability)
My office is likely to be in Al Morabaa Area in Riyadh. I am first time traveller to Saudi. So no idea of international expat community living near to this area. I am fine with 20-30min of driving one way.
Thank you for your kind inputs. Thank you


----------

